# Which version of zfSnap are you using?



## graudeejs (Aug 2, 2015)

Long, long time ago in a galaxy far away
I wrote small script called zfsnap.
Since then It has been rewritten and maintained mostly by Alexqw (Alex Waite)

Lot's of cool stuff has been added and refactored.
However it's still in beta2.

I was wondering how many of you, the army of FreeBSD users are using zfsnap.
Hence I open this poll.

P.S.
This might inspire me to finally do some stuff about it to get v2 finally out and get v2 in ports.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey graudeejs,

I'm using sysutils/zfsnap.  It works well for me.  Now that you've mentioned version 2 I'll check it out.

Thanks for writing this useful tool.


----------

